# ‏اضطرابات الصرع و التشنج ، نوبة الصرع



## candy shop (7 أبريل 2009)

*‏اضطرابات الصرع و التشنج ، نوبة الصرع
Epilepsy and Seizure Disorders 






**الصرع، وهو اضطراب تشنجي، عبارة عن حالة من التشنجات المتكررة. التشنج هو خلل وظيفي مؤقت بالمخ يحدث عندما يضطرب السريان المنتظم عادة للإشارات الكهربية نتيجة لشحنة كهربية مفاجئة تعطل وظائف المخ الطبيعية. 

‏والنتيجة بدء فوري في أعراض تصيب الجهاز العصبي تشمل (تبعاً لنوع نوبة التشنج) أحاسيس مضطربة، حركات اختلاجية لا يمكن التحكم فيها ، وفقدان الوعي. 

‏أغلب المصابين بالصرع يمكنهم العيش بشكل طبيعي تماماً مع استعمال العقاقير.

‏ويقدر عدد المرضى بالصرع في ‏الولايات المتحدة وحدها بحوالي مليون نسمة، الغالبية العظمى منهم بدأ الصرع لديهم وهم في سن الطفولة. واضطرابات التشنج الأخرى تبدأ عادة بعد سن الستين. 

‏بعض المصابين بالصرع لا تفاجئهم خلال حياتهم سوى نوبات قليلة من التشنجات. وفي المتوسط فإن الطفل الذي تهاجمه نوبة تشنج واحدة لا تعاوده النوبة مطلقاً بعد ذلك. غير أن الشخص البالغ الذي هاجمته نوبتا تشنج أمامه احتمال يزيد عن 50% أن يصاب بالمزيد ‏من نوبات التشنج. 

‏وتتباين أسباب الصرع. فلدى ثلثي الأشخاص، لا توجد مشكلة محددة 
‏بالمخ. ولدى الثلث منهم يمكن تتبع مشكلة كامنة مثل تلف بالمخ عند الولادة، أو ورم، أو إصابة بالدماغ، أو سكتة دماغية أو تعاطي الكحوليات. وقد تبدأ التشنجات ‏نتيجة لعدة مواقف مختلفة منها الإصابة بالحمى، أو انسحاب بعض العقاقير، أو الحرمان من النوم، أو العدوى الميكروبية، أو المجاعة، أو الجفاف (عدم تناول كميات كافية من السوائل)، أو الإصابة، أو الأضواء المبهرة أو الضوضاء المتقطعة والحيض. 

‏هناك أنواع عديدة متباينة من التشنج، غير أن الأطباء يصنفونها إلى مجموعتين: نوبات التشنج العامة الابتدائية، ونوبات التشنج الجزئية. 
وتتسبب نوبات التشنج العامة الابتدائية في فقدان الوعي وتشمل نوبات التشنج الكبرى ونوبات التشنج الصغرى (وتسمى أيضاً نوبات التشنج الغيابي)، ‏وتسبب نوبات التشنج الكبرى اضطرابات تشنجية عنيفة في حين لا ‏تسبب النوبات الصغرى هذه التشنجات العنيفة. وعادة ما تبدأ نوبات التشنج الكبرى بين سني 6 ‏و 12 ‏سنة. 

وفي نوبات التشنج الجزئي partial seizures (وتسمى أيضاً نوبات التشنج البؤرية focal seizures)، يظل الشخص محتفظا بوعيه، غير أنه قد تظل ‏هناك اضطرابات في التفكير أو في المزاج أو حركات اختلاجية غير خاضعة ‏للسيطرة. 
‏ونوبات التشنج الجزئية تصيب فقط جزءا من المخ لكنها قد تنتشر أحيانا لمناطق أخرى من المخ وتصبح نوبات تشنج ثانوية. نوبات التشنج الجزئية تشير على الأرجح إلى اضطراب مخي كامن أكثر من نوبات التشنج العامة. 
‏
**أعراض نوبة الصرع 

‏نوبات التشنج أو الصرع العامة الثانوية Secondary generalized seizures يسبقها أحيانا حالة الهالة aura التي قد تشمل هلاوس سمعية أو شم روائح خيالية أو ضيقا بالبطن أو شعورا بالضغط داخل الدماغ. 

‏وتبدأ نوبات التشنج الكبرى العامة generalized grand mal seizures بفقدان مفاجئ للوعي، وتيبس الجسم، وقد يصبح منتصبا مثل السيخ المعدني أو قد ينحني كالقوس إلى الخلف وتحدث بعد ذلك سلسلة من حركات الارتجاف في الذراعين والساقين والجذع، مع الصر على الأسنان. بعض الناس يعانون من التبول أو التبرز اللاإرادي. وعادة ما تستمر نوبة التشنج بالكامل ما لا يزيد عن دقيقتين. 
‏وبعد نوبة الصرع، قد يشعر الشخص بالتشويش والإرهاق لعدة ساعات وقد يصاب بصداع وتنتابه رغبة في النوم. ولا يتذكر الشخص أنه أصيب بنوبة صرع، لكنه قد يتذكر نوبة الهالة التي سبقتها . 

‏إذا حدثت نوبات صرعية كبرى عديدة متعاقبة دون أن يستيقظ الشخص فيما بينها، فاطلب مساعدة طبية على الفور. وتسمى هذه الحالة "صرع متواصل status epileptics" وهي تهدد حياة المصاب بها . 

‏وفي نوبات الصرع الغيابي absence seizures(والذي يحدث أكثر لدى الأطفال)، تمر لحظات (تتراوح بين عدة ثوان إلى ثلاثين ثانية)، من فقدان الوعي دون حدوث حركات شاذة للجسم. وقد يتهم الطفل بأنه يمارس أحلام اليقظة أثناء هذا النوع من الصرع لأنه يحملق بلا هدف لمدة ثوان معدودة، غير واع لما يحدث من حوله. هذا النوع من الصرع قد يمر دون أن يلحظه أحد ويحدث عدة مرات يومياً. ولا ‏يتذكر الطفل هذه النوبات. 

‏وعادة ما تبدأ النوبات الجزئية في جزء واحد من المخ، وتعتمد أعراض الحالة على موقع هذا الجزء المصاب. فإذا ظلت النوبة في هذا الجزء وحده من المخ، فإن المصاب قد لا يفقد الوعي. أما إذا لم تصب نوبات الصرع مستوى الوعي (على سبيل المثال، إذا كان العرض الوحيد عبارة عن "نتشات" أو "اختلاجات" uncontrolled twitching لأحد أجزاء الجسم) فإنها ‏تسمى نوبات التشنج الجزئية البسيطة simple partial seizures. 

‏أما إذا تأثر مستوى الوعي، فإنها تصبح نوبات صرع جزئية معقدة. وقد ينتج عن هذه النوبات سلوكيات شاذة مثل الغضب، والضحك أو انتقاد ملابس الآخرين دون مبرر واضح. وكانت نوبات التشنج الجزئية المعقدة تسمى يوما ما (وهي تسمية غير دقيقة) نوبات صرع الفص الصدغي أو نوبة نفسية حركية (صرع نفسي حركي) psychomotor seizure. 

‏**خيارات علاج الصرع

‏غالبا ما يكون تشخيص الصرع واضحا . وفي نوبات الصرع الجزئية، وبخاصة تلك التي تصيب الفص الصدغي وتسبب سلوكا شاذا ، قد يكون التشخيص أكثر صعوبة. وسوف يطلب الطبيب إجراء رسم مخ كهربائي، والذي يمكنه أن يبين عدم الاستقرار في النشاط الكهربي للمخ. 

‏وحتى عندما يكون التشخيص واضحا ، فإن سبب نوبات الصرع قد لا يكون بنفس الوضوح، وسوف يستعمل الطبيب الأشعة المقطعية بالحاسب الآلي أو التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي بحثا عن ورم أو أي شيء اخر غير طبيعي. 

‏وقد يشتمل علاج نوبات الصرع على مضادات التشنج (وهي عقاقير تقلل من ميل المخ للإصابة بنوبات الصرع). ومن أقدم هذه العقاقير المستعملة منذ سنوات طويلة. الفينيتوين والفينوباربيتال كاربامازيبين وحمض الفالبرويك. 

‏وقد صارت هناك عقاقير كثيرة أحدث، منها: الجابابنتين، واللاموتريجين، والفيلباما ، والتوبيرامات. وهذه العقاقير الأحدث عهدا تستعمل أساسا لعلاج نوبات الصرع الجزئي التي لا يمكن السيطرة عليها جيدا بواحد من العقاقير الأقدم. ويفضل استعمال دواء واحد في العلاج للإقلال من الآثار الجانبية للعقاقير. 

‏وبالنسبة لمن لا يزالون يتعرضون لنوبات الصرع برغم تناول الأدوية، هناك علاج جديد يسمى "تنشيط العصب الحائر" بدأ يكتسب شعبية في أوساط المرضى. حيث يتم فيه وضع صندوق صغير، يشبه منظم ضربات القلب ، تحت الجلد. ويقوم الجهاز كل بضع دقائق بإرسال تيار كهربي للعصب الحائر، الذي يعمل على خفض عدد مرات تكرار التشنج لدى بعض الناس. 

‏وعند قليل من المرضى، لا تفلح العقاقير ولا الصندوق في السيطرة على نوبات الصرع. وقد يتحتم إجراء جراحة لاستئصال مناطق صغيرة من المخ وهي التي تبدأ فيها التشنجات الصرعية، أو قطع الأعصاب التي تربط أحد نصفي المخ بالآخر بهدف منع انتشار التشنج، وتجرى هذه الجراحة بصفة أساسية في مراكز قليلة تخصصية في الولايات المتحدة.

‏**اختبارات قد تجرى بصفة دورية : 
‏- اختبارات دم لقياس مستويات الدواء المضاد للتشنج الذي تتناوله 
‏- اختبارات كثافة العظام لقياس هشاشة العظام (إذا كنت امرأة وتقتربين من أو تجاوزت سن انقطاع الطمث)


‏**كيف تساعد شخصاً مصاباً بنوبة صرع ؟

نوبة الصرع تبدو مخيفة لكنها غير ضارة عادة . وقد يصيح الشخص المريض قبل النوبة مباشرة. ابق هادئا واتبع الخطوات التالية: 

‏- إذا تعرض الشخص لخطر فوري (كأن تقع النوبة في الشارع) ، فانقله إلى مكان آمن. فإذا لم تستطع، فلا تحرك المصاب البتة. 
‏- حرك الأثاث وغيره من الأشياء من الطريق بحيث لا يؤذي الشخص نفسه.
- لا تكبح جماح الشخص أو تضع أي شيء في فمه. 
- تأكد من أن الشخص يستطيع التنفس أثناء النوبة. أدر الشخص على أحد جانبيه، حتى لا يتجمع القيء في قصبته الهوائية ويسبب له الاختناق. 
‏- ابق مع المصاب إلى أن تزول النوبة (أغلب نوبات الصرع لا تستمر لاكثر من دقيقتين). 
‏- بعد ذلك، قد يظهر المصاب مفتقرا إلى التركيز أو نعسان. وإذا لم يفق، فاطلب مساعدة شخص آخر أو اتصل بالإسعاف أو الطوارئ في المكان الذي تعيش به. 
‏- وإذا استمرت نوبة الصرع أكثر من دقيقتين أو بدأت نوبة جديدة، فإنها تصبح حالة طوارئ طبية، اتصل بالإسعاف أو الطوارئ المحلية.*

*منقول*​


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2009)

جميل  موضوع مهم جدا يا كاندي

شكرااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## fouad78 (7 أبريل 2009)

موسوعة شاملة ومفيدة شكرا ليكي والرب يباركك سلام ونعمة​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أبريل 2009)

معلومات هامه يا كاندى 

ميررررسى على المعلومات
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 أبريل 2009)

موضوع ومعلومات بمنتهى الروعه
ميرسى يا كاندى​


----------



## candy shop (18 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل موضوع مهم جدا يا كاندي
> 
> شكرااااا على المعلومات الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا كليمو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (18 أبريل 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> موسوعة شاملة ومفيدة شكرا ليكي والرب يباركك سلام ونعمة​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (18 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات هامه يا كاندى ​
> 
> ميررررسى على المعلومات​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
شكراااااااااااااااا ليك يا كوكو

ربنا يكون معاك​


----------



## candy shop (18 أبريل 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> موضوع ومعلومات بمنتهى الروعه​
> 
> ميرسى يا كاندى​


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## كوك (18 أبريل 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*_


----------



## وليم تل (18 أبريل 2009)

شكرا كاندى
على المعلومة الرائعة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## candy shop (30 أبريل 2009)

كوك قال:


> _*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه​*_
> 
> 
> _*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​



شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (30 أبريل 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> 
> على المعلومة الرائعة
> 
> ودمتى بود​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا وليم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (30 أبريل 2009)




----------



## candy shop (30 أبريل 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا هابى

ربنا يباركك​


----------

